# Wtf cvs. can I shop with a little dignity?



## banapple (Sep 3, 2008)

ehnnn I realized that I get mistaken as a lot of things I'm not...but whatever

I went to this CVS store that I frequently visit, as usual on wednesdays. I got detergent and cookies and etc so I walk by the cosmetics aisle like I always do (who can resist?), and since I'm on a semi no buy(and they're having a beauty semi annual sale omg) I just looked around and I realize that one of the employees walkin around following me. so I was like .. okayyy I'm gonna go pay now, and then after I check out all my items the manager whatever and like a gang of other workers decided to "talk to me"

and I was so taken back, like wtf??? I shop there every week, and now they decide that I stole something??? puh lease, If i wanted to steal I would NOT do it with like so many people in the store and the employees lookin all suspicious (yea I stole a few times when I was like 10..but tell me you havent' done anything bad)

I acted like I was cool with it yadi yada with them going "sorry it's like the second time" stupid. Like I don't know anything I work retail too hello?! I saw the loss prevention video duh.

but couldn't they pick a more OBVIOUS character to follow instead of me? I doubt I look anything like Winona Ryder(if you all know what I'm referring to Lol)

anywho, silly on them since they didn't catch anything haha, i'm clean!! yea they had to search my bag. Actually, I offered my bag to them. but now I don't know if I want to go back to that store now...

though... they have lots of stuff(I mean make up) that the other cvs' don't have D: help @@;


----------



## magosienne (Sep 3, 2008)

My pride would say i'll keep my business for another shop, I would be offended to be mistaken for a thief. That is so ridiculous !!


----------



## lolaB (Sep 3, 2008)

They're not even supposed to stop you unless they SAW you put something in your bag. I would call corporate and complain.


----------



## Nick007 (Sep 3, 2008)

Dang! That's bad.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with Lola. I'd be seriously pissed and offended. Nobody should be checking my bag if i go to a store on a weekly basis and they have no proof that stole anything. I used to do look around at the rite aid before they closed and they never followed me or anything. I almost always bought makeup and i figured it was obvious i was a makeup lover with the money i spent there. I would not go back to that store.


----------



## banapple (Sep 3, 2008)

wow it sounds like I should have been a little more mad, but I was in a hurry so I didn't want to cause a scene,and since I'm usually chill with most situations i said it was alright. I swear I should get angry more often.

should I call? lol I'm scared now

and yea..I doubt I'll ever visit that CVS again. ugh I have the worst luck


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Sep 3, 2008)

A few years ago, my sister and I were also shopping for cosmetics and since both of us are picky, we took a little while. We were also holding things we wanted to buy. The manager came over and asked if we needed help and we politely said, "No, thank you" with a smile. She said, "You've been standing here longer than usual, are you sure?" We looked at each other and I swear I was going to dropkick her. My sister just put down the red basket and walked right out.

CVS has become a little snooty!


----------



## banapple (Sep 3, 2008)

^ugh how rude of her!! they just don't understand that some people take longer than USUAL (wtf is usual time anyway) especially when it comes to makeup and skin care lol!

ahh I'm totally calling now, soon they'll all become rude and I would have no place to buy my makeup!!


----------



## prettylynn (Sep 3, 2008)

That really sucks that they treated you like that. I would probably not want to go back to that store for a long time. You didnt do anything wrong and showed that by offering your bag without being asked. They may treat you with more respect now if you do go back and recognize that you are a loyal customer. It could have had nothing to do with you, maybe there are others that are stealing. It could have been going on for a little while and since you go every week they know your face. Did they at least apologize to you or offer any type of reason as to why you were singled out? If they did apologize I see no reason as to why you shouldn't continue to shop there.

Sorry, they did apologize, but what did they mean by the second time? Maybe you could just take a little break from there since they have things that you like that the others dont have.


----------



## banapple (Sep 3, 2008)

^ they said that they had to check because there was theft. but it doesn't give them enough reasons to stop me when I'm a regular customer. I recognize one of the employees, I say hi to her every time I go. I doubt a thief would show up at the same store to steal. There was other customers around they didn't stop them.

I don't think I'm visiting that store again, at least not this year or the next.

there are plenty of other CVS stores around. I'm just very offended, they didn't have enough to evidence to stop me and search.

anywho, I called CVS customer relations and told them what happened, and they said they would take care of it (like checking up in surveillance cams and telling the district manager)

I hate coming off as a biotchy customer, I hate it when I have to do this kind of thing. ahhh.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 3, 2008)

Lola is right unless they SEE you put something in your bag they can't lawfully search you.

It sucks that it's a good store but I think you're right to decide not to go there again. My pride would stop me going back after they'd offended me like that. I mean, do they follow all of there customers round the store? They treated you very unfairly.

Oh, don't get me talking about snooty shops. I'm still boycotting River Island LOL


----------



## Ashley (Sep 3, 2008)

Other people had similar experiences as well: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f11...eam-55661.html

I think they regularly have someone stocking at cosmetics just to keep an eye out. Don't feel bad...I don't think you look a certain way, they're just more cautious about the cosmetic aisle.

However, I would be incredibly upset if they asked me to search my bag. Did they actually go through it when you offered? What did they say to you after you checked out, when you said they decided to "talk to you"?


----------



## banapple (Sep 3, 2008)

yea they actually searched it. they just stood there and kind of went "can we talk to you?" and I said sure, and they asked me "did you take any cosmetics and put it in your bag?" I obviously answered no, and they seemed skeptical or something so I was like "go ahead search me"

I mean, I saw them hurry to the front when I went and paid for my items, they were all following me..which made me feel really awkward and uncomfortable. suddenly I feel sympathy for celebrities...lol


----------



## internetchick (Sep 3, 2008)

I would be so pissed! I agree with lolab, complain to corporate.


----------



## banapple (Sep 3, 2008)

yea I did call them and complained for about 10 minutes lol and I updated my extracare card!!! (random) they made me feel so much better. yay


----------



## Karren (Sep 3, 2008)

If someone in any store treated me like that I'd have their name, their supervisors name and I'd be on the phone to CVS corporate in a heartbeat!! I've contacted companys for way less that that and goten appologies and coupons or free stuff... And probably some employees repramanded or worse...

The threat of taking your business and that of your family's and you friend's has a lot of weight with major corporations... And let's them know they have major problems that need to be dealy with!! No one should be treated like a criminal!!


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 3, 2008)

I would have flipped out on every employee that went through your bag... that is completely ridiculous, I'm glad you called tehir customer relations. I'd still go back to tell off the workers. That's so rude of them!


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree, you should talk to corporate. At the store I work at, technically they have to find the wrapper of the item you "stole". Our loss prevention won't even follow them otherwise, cause they can't prove it was stolen from the store...etc.. That is too embarassing of a situation to let go of. And it might work different for CVS but at the store, floor workers aren't allowed to approach you. They can only ask you if you find everything ok, only loss prevention can follow you/beat you up lol, unless they ask them for help if you look threatening.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you had such a crappy experience.

I am concerned about the fact that you felt coerced into letting an employee search possessions. I'm wondering if that was illegal - since you were 'pressured' into it.

In Canada, I believe the store has to call the police and have them search you and your bag. However, the store can detain you until they show up.

Why not call the police and ask if CVS had the right to search your bag?

I agree with Karren, I would be screaming blue murder to all the executives of CVS, if I had been treated as poorly as you did. Remember - the squeaky wheel gets the oil.


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 4, 2008)

That sucks. I'm sure they are tired of having stuff stolen but I'm sure most of the theft is from the employees. I guess one reaction would have been to make a fuss and call corporate to complain while your still in the store, but I would have probably reacted the same way you did.


----------



## nikkideevah (Sep 4, 2008)

that has happened to me recently only it was at rite aid


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh wow, I'd hate that happen to me. Sucks it happen to you and in your favorite go-to store no less! When that happens, I stop shopping there for a long time in spite but always go back lol.

That's weird though - I never been in a CVS so I dunno how they are but I'm always in Rite Aid for hours just looking at the cosmetic aisles and no one says a thing for me. Lol. They prolly think to themselves, "that girl needs it... let her stay there awhile longer" haha.

But, yeah - maybe a complain would work? I'd think upon returning - the employees will look at you all weird... that's what sucks.


----------



## speedy (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm glad you complained, cause that's really crappy! I would have been furious if it happened to me.


----------



## x33cupcake (Sep 4, 2008)

that sucks..


----------



## Jinx (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They're not even supposed to stop you unless they SAW you put something in your bag. I would call corporate and complain. Hell yeah!I've worked retail and 3 of my kids worked for private loss prevention companies and it IS illegal to stop you unless they saw you take something and attempt to leave the store with it.







It is grounds for a lawsuit.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 4, 2008)

They sound like jerks and I would have felt upset and humiliated. I'm glad you called their HQ about it!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jinx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hell yeah!I've worked retail and 3 of my kids worked for private loss prevention companies and it IS illegal to stop you unless they saw you take something and attempt to leave the store with it.






It is grounds for a lawsuit.

Omg, do that! Extra moolah! Hollar!


----------



## krazykid90 (Sep 4, 2008)

The laws are different all over the place, but where I live unless they see you pick up the item and are able to track you for the moment you picked it up to when you leave the store without paying for it, they cannot search you or accuse you. If they lose site of you for even a minute, they can no longer accuse you. Granted between loss prevention and cameras, most stores can follow you pretty much every where but the bathroom and changeroom. If I were you I would complain to their head office, to upper management in the store, and I would refuse to shop there again. That is not acceptable!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm glad you complained! You have every right to be angry.


----------



## La_Mari (Sep 5, 2008)

There was a lady customer that told me the same thing happened to her, she had like a bulge on her stomach and they called the cops and she showed them her feeding tube. The person got fired, but I'm not sure if she sued, I would have!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow. I am sorry that happened to you. I have had similar experiences and it makes you angry and feel like crap at the same time.

I'm glad you complained though! That's not something to let slide.


----------



## PiinkLady (Sep 11, 2008)

HOW OFFENSIVE! They had no right doing that especially if they didn't visually/physically see you put something in your bag...HOW RUDE! They just can't assume...They're not suppose to do that! I would contact someone from Corporate.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 12, 2008)

Unless they see you put something in your bag or in your jacket they cant search you. Where I work if your being followed and whoever is following you turns their back for 30 seconds and you take something, they cant go after you cuz they took their eye off of them. Even if they know you took somethng they cant go after you cuz they didnt see you take it. So for them to go up to you like they did isnt right. They didnt see you so they have no right.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Sep 13, 2008)

That is so rude! Honestly what the ****?

I had a similiar experience at Walmart. I had just bought a necklace and some lip gloss and Im walking out with my bag and receipt and everything, and the beeping things by the door go off. Im like, huh? They tell me to come over to the cash register again, they had to scan my stuff again, and then they had the nerve to ask to search my purse. I could legally refuse but I wasn't guilty so I showed them and got on my way. Again as I was leaving it beeped, that time I just left.

Ive never been followed or watched in a store? Do they do that in Canada?


----------



## CestErin (Oct 6, 2008)

Use this to your advantage. YOu should have called corporate, been polite about the situation, and maybe even ask for some "customer appreciation" gift certificates or something. You could have easily gotten something for free out of this. I have a good friend who makes a lifestyle of doing this.

Just be polite, but explain you might take your business elsewhere. They will offer something free.





You may need to haggle a bit but is is worth it.


----------

